# Websocket engine.io - subscribe



## Nisbo (7. Mrz 2017)

Servus,

ich stehe gerade vor dem Problem mit engine.io
https://github.com/socketio/engine.io-client-java
das ich mich zwar verbinden kann aber keine Events für "location" bekomme, also es wir nicht mal das
System.out.println("location: ");
aufgerufen
Handshake wird gemacht und die Verbindung bleibt auch bestehen. Laut dem HP Betreiber passt das soweit.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegt ?


```
Socket.Options opts = new Socket.Options();
        opts.path = "/infoService/";
        opts.port = 80;
        opts.transports = new String[] {WebSocket.NAME};
        socket = new Socket("ws://aufAnfrageFallsEsWichtigIst.org", opts);
      
        socket.on(Socket.EVENT_OPEN, new Emitter.Listener() {
          @Override
          public void call(Object... args) {
            socket.emit("subscribe", "location");
            System.out.println("Websocket: EVENT_OPEN");
          }

        })
        .on("location", new Emitter.Listener() {
              @Override
              public void call(Object... args) {
                  System.out.println("location: ");
              }
            })
        .on(Socket.EVENT_MESSAGE, new Emitter.Listener() {

          @Override
          public void call(Object... args) {
              try {
                  System.out.println("Websocket: EVENT_MESSAGE " + args[0].toString());
            } catch (JSONException e) {
                // TODO Auto-generated catch block
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
          }

        })
```


----------



## looparda (7. Mrz 2017)

Emittiert die Gegenstelle, denn auch wirklich "location"-Events?


----------



## Nisbo (7. Mrz 2017)

Ja, in der Webseite gehts, ich bin auch gerade mit der Gegenseite am Chatten, mein emit kommt da wohl nicht an


----------



## mrBrown (7. Mrz 2017)

Öffnest du den Socket irgendwo?


----------



## Nisbo (7. Mrz 2017)

Ja 
socket.open();
Verbindung steht ja wie gesagt auch


----------



## mrBrown (7. Mrz 2017)

kommt denn das `System.out.println("Websocket: EVENT_OPEN")`?


----------



## Nisbo (7. Mrz 2017)

Start:
Websocket: EVENT_HEARTBEAT
Websocket: EVENT_HANDSHAKE
subscribe: location
Websocket: EVENT_OPEN
Websocket: EVENT_HEARTBEAT
Websocket: EVENT_MESSAGE 0
Websocket: Closed clicked
Websocket: EVENT_CLOSE


----------



## Nisbo (7. Mrz 2017)

subscribe: location ist auch ein listener


----------



## Nisbo (8. Mrz 2017)

Ich bin jetzt von *engine.io* auf den *socket.io* gewechselt und von *ws://* auf *http://* und damit geht es jetzt
irgendwie scheint es da wohl ein Problem mit dem "*emit*" gegeben zu haben


----------

